# transformer size ???



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

kingmustache said:


> I building a 25' x 20' office space in an existing car port. Boss wants a new office. I have an existing power source but it's 480 3phase. I'm planing on putting a single phase 120/208 100 amp panel in it for window unit w/heater. it will be 220, and other various "office stuff" including lighting. i could use 480 volt lighting i suppose.
> 
> Q1; would a 30 kva transformer be sufficient? i found a used one cheep.
> 
> Q2; the secondary would be 3 #1's and 1 #6 grd. What size wire should i feed the transformer with?


Dude, call a licensed electrical contractor.

He'll do it right and not kill anyone. It's not going to cost you an arm and a leg. You're in Texas.


----------



## kingmustache (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, never thought of that. Glad i registered to this site for answers.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kingmustache said:


> Wow, never thought of that. Glad i registered to this site for answers.


He wasn't being obstinate towards you. The forum rules do not allow us to provide design services.

You will need to do a proper load calculation and follow the NEC for proper sizing and OCP.

The info is out there, just not here. 

Good luck


----------



## kingmustache (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank's, that's all i needed to know. I was actually being lazy.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

kingmustache said:


> Thank's, that's all i needed to know. I was actually being lazy.


God blessed Texas?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

